# Battle.net: Hacker dringen in Datenbank ein - Spieler der US-Server besonders betroffen



## Matthias Dammes (10. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battle.net: Hacker dringen in Datenbank ein - Spieler der US-Server besonders betroffen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battle.net: Hacker dringen in Datenbank ein - Spieler der US-Server besonders betroffen


----------



## kassor (10. August 2012)

Peinlich...


----------



## Dyson (10. August 2012)

kassor schrieb:


> Peinlich...


 
Jap. Und dennoch wird es immer wieder passieren.


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2012)

Hacker-Angriffe sind unglaublich schwer zu verhindern, wie man seit dem PSN-Hack sieht. Aber solange keine Kreditkarteninfos o.ä. geklaut wurden und die Passwörter schwer zu entschlüsseln sind, ist das sogar ein halbwegs harmloser Hack.
Trotz allem immer doof sowas.


----------



## Paraciel (10. August 2012)

Immerhin hat Blizzard es gleich mitgeteilt und nicht so wie andere Konzerne versucht den Schaden zu verheimlichen (*hust*Sony*hust*)...


----------



## wind1945 (10. August 2012)

Blizzard macht neuerdings nur Schlagzeilen durch extreme Fehlschläge. Für so einen großen Computerkonzern ist sowas nicht zulässig. Seit diesem Online-Mist und Battlenet-account-pflicht hat Blizz so viele empfindliche Daten gespeichert, dann müssen diese auch Sorge dafür tragen das diese auch sicher sind. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso solche daten nicht extern auf einen extra Sever gespeichert werden, der nicht online ist. 

Rest in pieces  Blizz .....


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Blizzard macht neuerdings nur Schlagzeilen durch extreme Fehlschläge. Für so einen großen Computerkonzern ist sowas nicht zulässig. Seit diesem Online-Mist und Battlenet-account-pflicht hat Blizz so viele empfindliche Daten gespeichert, dann müssen diese auch Sorge dafür tragen das diese auch sicher sind. Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso solche daten nicht extern auf einen extra Sever gespeichert werden, der nicht online ist.
> 
> Rest in pieces  Blizz .....


 Der Server wär aber trotzdem im Netzwerk, oder wie willst du sonst auf den zugreifen? Per Hand vor Ort? Das ist Blizzard und nicht die CIA und das sind persönliche Daten und keine atomare Sicherheitscodes.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. August 2012)

- image in 6 monaten ruinieren das man in 20 jahren mühsam aufbaute

challenge accepted.


----------



## TheClayAllison (10. August 2012)

Neulich wurde ich auch opfer eines Hackangriffs aber per - Telefon! 
Zuerst sollte ich 4 Fragen zur meinem Befinden beantworten und dann sagte mir die Tonband-Stimme ich müsse meine Adresse angeben damit ich eine Packung Medikamente erhalte... Ja herrlich, Ich hoffe die kommen bald in Timbuktu an.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2012)

Genau wie ichs gesagt hab aber der Großteil 
Hat mich nicht ernst genommen.

Wenn ein Unternehmen mist baut so wie Blizzard,
Brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn sie 
Zum Ziel der Hacker werden.

Auf Community hören, das game bzw die platform
An die gamer ausrichten und dann gibts es solche Probleme nicht.

Klar wird es immer verrückte geben.

Aber wenn jemand das heutige Internet so verärgert
Und herausfordert verdient es nicht anders.
Blizzard ist auch nur ein spielehersteller , also sollen sie sich
Auch so benehmen  

Ich Habs kommen sehen. Mfg

Edit. Tut mir nicht leid. 
Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Ausmaß dieser
Attacke nicht groß genug um Blizzard
Ins schwitzen zu bringen.
Hätte mehr "erwartet" auch Wenns böse klingt


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Genau wie ichs gesagt hab aber der Großteil
> Hat mich nicht ernst genommen.
> 
> Wenn ein Unternehmen mist baut so wie Blizzard,
> ...


 Blizzard hat also das Internet herausgefordert und deswegen wurden jetzt die Daten von Battle.net Nutzern geklaut.
Leidtragender: Der Nutzer
Hör bitte auf, sowas hier zu erzählen, was ganz offensichtlich nicht mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Das waren Hacker, die Daten geklaut haben, damit Kriminelle. Glorifizier bitte nicht ihr Verhalten.


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ein Unternehmen mist baut so wie Blizzard,
> Brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn sie
> Zum Ziel der Hacker werden.


 
valve hat dann offenbar auch "mist" gebaut, nehme ich an.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2012)

Zum Thema valve. Damit braucht ihr hier nicht kommen.
Es wurde mal vor einiger Zeit nur ihr Forum attackiert der keinerlei
Verbindung mit Steam hat.

Valve erweitert wenigstens ihren Horizont und 
Gibt dem Endkunden immer mehr Freiheit
Während Blizzard nur Einschränkungen einbaut.

Genug offtopic. Hier gehts um Blizzard

Und ja Blizzard fordert das Internet heraus
Wird schon seinen Grund haben warum sowas passiert ist 

Allein wegen permanenter Verbindung wird sowas abgestraft.
Ob ihr das wollt oder nicht. 
Blizzard hat seinen Glanz für mich eindeutig verloren.

Da hat selbst valve ihr "kleineres cs go" bis zum 14 August 
Besser gepatcht als Blizzard die ganzen Jahre ihr diablo 3 entwickeln bzw patchen.

Käufer von diablo 3 tun mir gar nicht leid.
Wer so einem permanenten Internet mist unterstützt
Gehört ebenfalls bestraft.

Selbst schuld wer für sowas Geld ausgibt nur um seinen Konsum
Zu stillen. Überteuerte b Ware mit Monster DRM.. tzz


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zum Thema valve. Damit braucht ihr hier nicht kommen.


 
natürlich nicht, das war ja ganz was anderes.


----------



## Mothman (10. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ein Unternehmen mist baut so wie Blizzard,
> Brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn sie
> Zum Ziel der Hacker werden.


Jedes große Unternehmen ist fast täglich Ziel von Hackern. Die meisten Angriffe werden abgewehrt und man kriegt davon nie was mit. 
Jetzt ist halt mal ein Angriff erfolgreich gewesen. Dann kriegt man als User auch mal was davon mit.

Je größer ein Unternehmen, desto attraktiver als Ziel für Hacker, da eine größere Menge an Daten zu erbeuten ist. 
Das hat NULL, NULL garnichts mit dem Verhalten des Unternehmens zu tun. Das sind keine modernen Robin Hoods, sondern Kriminelle.


----------



## BiJay (10. August 2012)

Wow, will dieser Doomkeeper wirklich kriminelle Aktivitäten rechtfertigen und die Schuld Blizzard geben? Da sollte jemand sein Weltbild überdenken.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Jedes große Unternehmen ist fast täglich Ziel von Hackern. Die meisten Angriffe werden abgewehrt und man kriegt davon nie was mit.
> Jetzt ist halt mal ein Angriff erfolgreich gewesen. Dann kriegt man als User auch mal was davon mit.
> 
> Je größer ein Unternehmen, desto attraktiver als Ziel für Hacker, da eine größere Menge an Daten zu erbeuten ist.
> Das hat NULL, NULL garnichts mit dem Verhalten des Unternehmens zu tun. Das sind keine modernen Robin Hoods, sondern Kriminelle.


 
richtig sicher ist im netz halt gar nichts. deshalb mache ich auch bis heute kein online-banking.


----------



## Mothman (10. August 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> richtig sicher ist im netz halt gar nichts. deshalb mache ich auch bis heute kein online-banking.


Ja, aber so gesehen ist es auch nicht sicher über die Straße zu laufen. Aber das machst du doch auch... 
Ich würde Banksysteme als sicherer einschätzen, als die Systeme von allen Onlinespielen.

Den Fortschritt - Geschäfte online abwickeln zu können - begrüße ich und ich nutze das und würde es vermissen, wäre es nicht mehr da. Wie wohl die meisten. 
Natürlich ist das nicht 100% sicher. Aber wenn es aus dem Grund keiner mehr nutzen würde, würde uns das auch nicht weiterbringen. 
Ich denke mal die Entwicklung wird auch im Sicherheitsbereich immer weiter gehen. 

Also ich werde weder vor den Hackern kuschen, in dem ich auf Liebgewonnenes verzichte noch indem ich deren Handeln gut heiße. 
Ich verurteile also in erster Linie nicht die mangelnde Sicherheit (denn diese wird immer Mängel haben, bzw. nur reagieren können), sondern die Hacker. Die sind doch das Problem.

Wenn jetzt ein Ladengeschäft keine Kameras hat und die überfallen werden, sagt man ja auch nicht:
"Selber schuld, ich kaufe jedenfalls nie wieder im Laden ein".
Und wenn die Diebe dann noch ne Kundenliste mitgehen lassen, war es sogar auch Datenklau.^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2012)

Das Problem ist eben auch, dass man heute für jeden Furz zwanghaft einen Account braucht. Bei Foren usw. versteh ich das ja, da geht es nicht anders, aber mittlerweile brauchst ja auch bei wirklich jedem popeligen Spiel irgendwo einen Account und das ist für die Hacker natürlich ein gefundenes fressen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber so gesehen ist es auch nicht sicher über die Straße zu laufen. Aber das machst du doch auch...


 der Vergleich hinkt wie deine Oma, die über die Fussgängerbrücke stokelt  Aber mag schon sein, dass die Banken sicherer sind....die verwenden aber wohl auch mehr Aufwand zur Sicherung.


----------



## Mothman (10. August 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben auch, dass man heute für jeden Furz zwanghaft einen Account braucht. Bei Foren usw. versteh ich das ja, da geht es nicht anders, aber mittlerweile brauchst ja auch bei wirklich jedem popeligen Spiel irgendwo einen Account und das ist für die Hacker natürlich ein gefundenes fressen.


Stimmt. Aber man KÖNNTE ja auch nen Fake-Account angeben. Dann kann es einem egal sein, ob die Daten geklaut werden. 
Das Nervige ist halt die Email-Adresse. Man hat ja keine Lust für jede Seite oder jedes Spiel eine extra Email-Adresse anzulegen.^^



> der Vergleich hinkt wie deine Oma, die über die Fussgängerbrücke stokelt


Meine Omas stokeln höchstens noch im Himmel seit Ende der 1990er.^^
Wieso hinkt der Vergleich. Er verlangt viel von einem ab, hinkt aber nicht. 
Man verzichtet auf eine Tätigkeit, weil es einen geringen Prozentsatz an Wahrscheinlichkeit gibt, dass man zu Schaden kommt. Das ist doch das selbe Prinzip, oder nicht. 
Manche fliegen nicht, weil sie der Flugsicherheit nicht vertrauen. Manche machen kein Onlinebanking.
Würden aber alle auf das Fliegen verzichten, hätten wir keine Flugzeuge mehr (und ne besser Umwelt^^) und würde keiner mehr Onlinebanking mehr machen, würde man wieder wegen jederm Banken-Furz Ewigkeiten in die Filiale rennen müssen etc pp


----------



## Kerusame (10. August 2012)

zeigt nur mal wieder was blizzard für nen sauhaufen beieinander hat..


----------



## Sumpfling (10. August 2012)

Hätte günstig ein paar Diablo 3 Accounts zu verkaufen, bei Interesse meldet euch einfach per PN bei mir.


----------



## Lokinchen (10. August 2012)

finde die sache gar nicht lustig, echt. das stinkt bis zum himmel. die haben den ar...h offen, he!


----------



## john1231 (10. August 2012)

ich bin irgendwie froh mir das spiel trotz des hypes nicht geholt zu haben. (always online, kein lan waren dir gründe)
man liest nur negativmeldungen zu dem spiel und das spiel selbst ist (lt. freunden) in paar stunden durch und verliert schnell seinen reiz.


----------



## onaccdesaster (10. August 2012)

Hi,

bei solchen Nachrichten sehe ich mich in meiner Einstellung gegenüber Online- und Accountzwang nur bestätigt. Habe auch immer geschrieben wenn es um DRM ging das Leute ihre Daten einer immer währenden Gefahr ausliefern da die Server ja ständig online sind. Sowas kann ohne DRM nicht passieren! Klar. überall im Leben kann etwas passieren aber das im Game-Sector ist aufgezwungen und in meinen Augen auch nicht gerechtfertigt! Da wird der Onlinezwang begründet mit Kopier-und Hackschutz und es passiert trotzdem. Das alles auf dem Rücken der Spieler die auf Ihre Rechte und Sicherheit verzichten !!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. August 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei solchen Nachrichten sehe ich mich in meiner Einstellung gegenüber Online- und Accountzwang nur bestätigt. Habe auch immer geschrieben wenn es um DRM ging das Leute ihre Daten einer immer währenden Gefahr ausliefern da die Server ja ständig online sind. Sowas kann ohne DRM nicht passieren! Klar. überall im Leben kann etwas passieren aber das im Game-Sector ist aufgezwungen und in meinen Augen auch nicht gerechtfertigt! Da wird der Onlinezwang begründet mit Kopier-und Hackschutz und es passiert trotzdem. Das alles auf dem Rücken der Spieler die auf Ihre Rechte und Sicherheit verzichten !!!


 
Da haste ja im Grunde recht damit. Das meinte ich ja auch mit "alles zwanghaft ans Internet und Accounts"-zwängen. Man muss ja heute wirklich für jede Kleinigkeit irgendwo einen Account anlegen. Ich hab mittlerweile schon völlig den Überblick verloren, weiß gar nicht mehr, wo ich überall schon einen Account hab 
Nur weil es das Internet gibt, muss man nicht alles zwanghaft und vor allem dauerhaft dranhängen. Da stimme ich dir absolut zu.


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich nicht, das war ja ganz was anderes.


Ich habs dir im Beitrag erklärt.
Du kannst einen Account bei nem Forum in keinsterweise mit einem Spieleaccount vergleichen.



Mothman schrieb:


> Jedes große Unternehmen ist fast täglich Ziel von Hackern. Die meisten Angriffe werden abgewehrt und man kriegt davon nie was mit.
> Jetzt ist halt mal ein Angriff erfolgreich gewesen. Dann kriegt man als User auch mal was davon mit.
> 
> Je größer ein Unternehmen, desto attraktiver als Ziel für Hacker, da eine größere Menge an Daten zu erbeuten ist.
> Das hat NULL, NULL garnichts mit dem Verhalten des Unternehmens zu tun. Das sind keine modernen Robin Hoods, sondern Kriminelle.



Ich hab auch in meinem Beitrag erwähnt dass sowas heutzutage durchaus "normal" ist.
Aber gerade als ein großes Unternehmen, mit (hoffentlich) sehr schlauen Köpfen, jahrelanger Branchenerfahrung etc.
muss man sich doch Gedanken machen wie ein permanter Onlinezwang und andere Fragwürdige Entscheidungen

bei den Leuten ankommt? Es wird einfach etwas umgesetzt was rein gar nix für den Kunden bringt sondern nur 
dem Unternehmen, der eigenen Brieftasche, der eigenen Zufriedenheit etwas durchsetzen zu können was 
wirklich keine einzige Sau möchte.

Gerade eben weil seit Jahren die Hackerszene immer aktiver in gewisse Dinge sich "einmischt"
sollten Unternehmen etwas vorsichtiger sein mit dem was sie sagen, machen und verkaufen.

Kriminell finde ich nur eins. 

- Dass Unternehmen unfertige Produkte in den Handel schicken dürfen

- etliche Monate Zeit bekommen ihre Produktqualität dem Vollpreis anzugleichen (obwohl schon längst der Verkauf geschah
und man quasi Geld mit einem Produkt gemacht hat welches unverdient ist

- Unternehmen wollen die pure Kontrolle über jeden einzelnen.
Sie wollen alles vorschreiben und treffen Entscheidungen GEGEN den Kunden

- Es werden Dinge wie permanente Internetverbindung durchgesetzt obwohl niemand 
eine Garantie geben kann dass sowas überhaupt funktioniert

- Es werden teilweise nicht nur unfertige Produkte in den Handel geschickt, sondern
mit Absicht DLC´s zurückgehalten um noch mehr Geld auszuquetschen

- Es ist kriminell dass strenge DRM Maßnahmen die ehrlichen Käufer
benachteiligen OBWOHL er Vollpreis hinblättern musste, während die Raubkopierer problemlos ein Spiel spielen können

Die Liste könnte ich dir ewig lang weiterführen.



BiJay schrieb:


> Wow, will dieser Doomkeeper wirklich kriminelle Aktivitäten rechtfertigen und die Schuld Blizzard geben? Da sollte jemand sein Weltbild überdenken.


 
Für dich habe ich nur einen einzigen Satz.

Ursache und Wirkung.
Wenn Unternehmen mit voller Gewalt gegen etwas ankämpfen was sie nicht bekämpfen können,
dann kommt irgendwann dasselbe in irgendeiner Art und Weise zurück.

Und wenn jemand so etwas mit Geld unterstützt UND seine Freiheit aufgibt,
soll sich nicht wundern wenn der Boden unter den Füßen auf einmal weg ist.
Da ist man ganz einfach.... selbst schuld.

Genau wie viele gesagt haben " Aber hey jeder wusste von Dies, Das und Jenes"
Und genau dasselbe können sich die Leute selbst unter die Nase reiben.

Wenn etwas nix mehr mit dem eigentlichem Spiel zu tun hat
wurde die Grenze überschritten. 
Man übernimmt eine menge Verantwortung mit dem was man tut

Das sollte sich jeder fürs Leben merken.
Auch Blizzard, Valve, EA.


----------



## onaccdesaster (10. August 2012)

@Shadow_Man: Stimmt, sehe ich auch so. Muss auch offen zugeben das mir zur Zeit Compuerspiele keinen Spass mehr machen. Fast jedes Spiel kommt mit DRM raus ob auf Steam, Battle.net, Origin, Ubisoft und das finde ich einfach nur noch schlecht ! Das einzige Spiel das ich zur Zeit manchmal zocke ist das alte "Kultspiel" Z von den Bitmap-Brothers. Dieses alte Spiel wurde bis heute von keinem anderen Game übertroffen! Ok, das ist meine eigene Meinung!

Bei solchen Nachrichten wie dieser würde ich gerne mal lesen das die Publisher also Blizzard einen Schaden davon trägt. Aber wer hat den Schaden? Die Spieler! Ihre Daten wurden gehackt und der Account vielleicht geplündert. Die Publisher sind wiedermal fein raus und müssen da eigentlich auch nichts machen!


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2012)

Sorry, doomkeeper, du kannst jetzt sagen, was du willst, aber du verteidigst Hacker und heißt ihre Taten gut und das find ich nicht ok.

Ja, Blizzard hat nicht immer Entscheidungen nach meinem Geschmack getroffen, aber das alles hat GAR NICHTS mit dem jetzigen Hackerangriff zu tun. Das war kein Angriff gegen Blizzard, das war ein Angriff gegen Battle.net-Nutzer und das waren keine modernen Robin Hoods, das waren Verbrecher.

Meinungen über Blizzard mögen nicht positiv sein, aber nichts rechtfertigt einen Hackerangriff, schon gar nicht auf Nutzerdaten.


----------



## dickdurstig (10. August 2012)

lol was hier alles als hack betrachtet wird is ja mal lustig
und nein richtige angriffe sind nicht alltäglich weil ein richtiger angriff sgut wie immer durchkommt
das wofor man sich alltäglich schützt sind irgendwelche skriptkiddies oder 0815 viren
ein richtiger hack ist sogut wie immer ein statement, insbesondere auf eine firma wie blizzard, zumahl zumindest nach angaben von blizzard keine sensiblen kundendaten entwendet wurden

desweiteren ist es lustig wie jede sau korrupte firmen verteidigt aber hacker direkt als kriminelle abgestempelt werden
der ganze deutsch bundestag sind kriminell schaut man aus einem bestimmten blickwinkel, denn es fand 91 keine abstimmung zum grundgesetz statt

im 3. reich waren die geschwister scholl kriminel, was sind sie jetzt?

die geschichte wird von den siegern geschrieben und kriminalität ist insbesondere in solchen fällen in denen kein mensch zu schaden kommt subjektiv und stark vom system abhängig


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2012)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> lol was hier alles als hack betrachtet wird is ja mal lustig
> und nein richtige angriffe sind nicht alltäglich weil ein richtiger angriff sgut wie immer durchkommt
> das wofor man sich alltäglich schützt sind irgendwelche skriptkiddies oder 0815 viren
> ein richtiger hack ist sogut wie immer ein statement, insbesondere auf eine firma wie blizzard, zumahl zumindest nach angaben von blizzard keine sensiblen kundendaten entwendet wurden
> ...


 Ja, du hast Recht, ziehen wir mordend durch die Straßen.


----------



## wind1945 (10. August 2012)

@ N7ghty

Sorry aber ich glaueb du solltest mal deine Blizz-Brille ablegen und den Sauladen nicht so in Schutz nehemen.

Gruss


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich glaueb du solltest mal deine Hacker-Brille ablegen und die Arschkrampen nicht so in Schutz nehemen.
> 
> Gruss


 
ich hab da mal ein paar Inhaltliche Fehler korrigiert


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich habs dir im Beitrag erklärt.
> Du kannst einen Account bei nem Forum in keinsterweise mit einem Spieleaccount vergleichen.


 
es wurden nicht nur die steam-foren gehackt.
auch damals kamen details zu transaktionen und kreditkartendaten abhanden.


----------



## Corsa500 (10. August 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> @ N7ghty
> 
> Sorry aber ich glaueb du solltest mal deine Blizz-Brille ablegen und den Sauladen nicht so in Schutz nehemen.
> 
> Gruss


 Wer also findet, dass es falsch ist, dass eine Firma Opfer von kriminellen Aktivitäten geworden ist, ist ein Fanboy...
Oh Gott, da hab ich wohl all die Jahre etwas falsch verstanden 

Zum Thema: Sowas passiert immer wieder, ist sehr ärgerlich, aber mMn ist es falsch zu behaupten dies wäre passiert, weil den Leuten Blizzards Firmenpolitik nicht passt... Was genau hat ein Hack um sich an fremden Daten unerlaubt zu bereichern mit der eigenen Meinung zu einer bestimmten Firma zu tun?
Es ist ganz einfach kriminell und sehr sehr schade, aber mehr auch nicht...
Ich erinnere mich z.B. als nach dem Sony-Hack gefühlt jede dritte Spielefirma gehackt wurde, ganz ohne dass sie einen Skandal produziert hätten (z.B. Codemasters). Wieso passieren diese Hacker-Angriffe denn? Natürlich nur weil diese Gesellschaftsliebenden Menschen uns helfen wollen unsere Sicherheitslücken zu schließen!


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. August 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Sorry, doomkeeper, du kannst jetzt sagen, was du willst, aber du verteidigst Hacker und heißt ihre Taten gut und das find ich nicht ok.
> 
> Ja, Blizzard hat nicht immer Entscheidungen nach meinem Geschmack getroffen, aber das alles hat GAR NICHTS mit dem jetzigen Hackerangriff zu tun. Das war kein Angriff gegen Blizzard, das war ein Angriff gegen Battle.net-Nutzer und das waren keine modernen Robin Hoods, das waren Verbrecher.
> 
> Meinungen über Blizzard mögen nicht positiv sein, aber nichts rechtfertigt einen Hackerangriff, schon gar nicht auf Nutzerdaten.


 
Exakt. 

Und dann noch mit Müll um sich zu werfen, von wegen ''Wer Onlinezwang und bla bla bla unterstützt, gehört bestraft'', ist einfach nur unangebracht. Eine solche Einstellung gehört schon eher bestraft. Leute, überdenkt doch mal bitte euer Weltbild. Hacker sind Kriminelle und NICHTS rechtfertigt Straftaten, die nicht nur der Firma Schaden zufügen, sondern auch den Kunden.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Sowas passiert immer wieder, ist sehr ärgerlich, aber mMn ist es falsch zu behaupten dies wäre passiert, weil den Leuten Blizzards Firmenpolitik nicht passt... Was genau hat ein Hack um sich an fremden Daten unerlaubt zu bereichern mit der eigenen Meinung zu einer bestimmten Firma zu tun?
> Es ist ganz einfach kriminell und sehr sehr schade, aber mehr auch nicht...


 
ja, also wenn man zu den ganzen haufen Anti-Diablo-Nasen gehört, dann würde man irgendwo einen Scheißehaufen als Bildschirmhintergrund von allenen Rechnern machen oder das RHMA mal Still legen oder sich als Whistleblower beschäftigen, aber so ist das einfach nur irgendein Diebstahl


----------



## doomkeeper (10. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es wurden nicht nur die steam-foren gehackt.
> auch damals kamen details zu transaktionen und kreditkartendaten abhanden.


 


> Valve-Boss Gabe Newell verkündet: "Darin enthalten seien Informationen über Steam-Transaktionen aus den  Jahren *2004 bis 2008*. Konkret handle es sich dabei um* Account-Namen*,  *E-Mail-Adressen*, *verschlüsselte* Rechnungsadressen, sowie *verschlüsselte  *Kreditkarteninformationen. Steam-Passwörter seien hingegen* nicht *darin  enthalten. "


VS



> Zusätzlich sind Spieler von nordamerikanischen Servern (das betrifft auch  deutsche Spieler, die auf US-Servern spielen) vom Diebstahl der  *geheimen Sicherheitsfragen*, der *zugehörigen Antworte*n und *Informationen  im Zusammenhang mit Mobile- und Dial-In-Authentikatoren* betroffen.  Morhaime *versichert* aber, dass die gestohlenen Daten nicht ausreichen  *würden*, um Zugriff auf einzelne Battle.net-Accounts zu erlangen.


Das ist der Unterschied zwischen den Hacks und wie ein Unternehmen die Daten verwaltet.
Außerdem gings damals nicht um den Account selbst wie bei BattleNet.
Es war lediglich eine BackupDatei (die trotzallem verschlüsselt war) Geil oder?


----------



## N7ghty (10. August 2012)

Bei Valve wurden geklaut:
Account-Namen
E-Mail-Adressen
verschlüsselte Rechnungsadressen
verschlüsselte Kreditkarteninformation
keine Passwörter

Bei Blizzard wurden geklaut:
Account-Namen
E-Mail-Adressen
keine Rechnungsadressen
keine Kreditkarteninformation
verschlüsselte Passwörter
Sicherheitsfragen und -antworten

Ich versteh grad nicht ganz, wieso verschlüsselte Kreditkarteninformationen weniger schlimm als verschlüsselte Passwörter sein sollen....
Die Sicherheitsfragen bringen einem auch nichts ohne die Passwörter der E-Mail-Adressen. Ich will jetzt nicht bashen, ich würde es nur ganz gern verstehen.


----------



## Xell1987 (10. August 2012)

Man macht das Echtgeld-Ah rein und kriegt die Sicherheit nicht gebacken. Mache wollen nur Singleplayer zocken und müssen sich um so eine Kacke gedanken machen


----------



## Dentagad (10. August 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> valve hat dann offenbar auch "mist" gebaut, nehme ich an.


 
Jo, sollte doch so langsam bekannt sein? CDKey bei Steam gebunden nicht mehr verkaufbar - eine plattform aufgebaut wo man selbst Demos (Wie bei AvP) nicht mehr in Deutschland kaufen/spielen kann. Per VPN klappt das ja noch zur Zeit und auch per "gifting" kann man es realisieren. Aber das wird ja inzwischen auch immer schwerer gemacht.

Soll man soetwas also gut heisen? Natürlich - klar. 

Valve ist mit verantwortlich das der PC als Plattform immer uninteressanter wird. Aber so langsam ziehen ja die Konsolenhersteller auch nach weil man sehen kann wie einfach man es auf dem PC realisiert hat. 

Das Blizzard nach Jahre ins Feuer gerät hab ich irgendwie schon vermutet. Wird defintiv etwas mit Diablo3 zu tun haben. Habe eigentlich schon länger die vermutung gehabt das soetwas passieren wird (war ja schon bei release - wurde nur klammheimlich "verneint" das tausende von Accounts gehackt wurden - Ein Real Freund hat es da auch erwischt. Sein komplettes zeug war restlos leer und tagelang gab es danach probleme mit dem auktionshaus und beim einlogen... das hat nen blinder gemerkt das da einiges schief gelaufen ist). Jetzt hat es sie eben richtig erwischt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Corsa500 (10. August 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Jo, sollte doch so langsam bekannt sein? CDKey bei Steam gebunden nicht mehr verkaufbar - eine plattform aufgebaut wo man selbst Demos (Wie bei AvP) nicht mehr in Deutschland kaufen/spielen kann. Per VPN klappt das ja noch zur Zeit und auch per "gifting" kann man es realisieren. Aber das wird ja inzwischen auch immer schwerer gemacht.
> 
> Soll man soetwas also gut heisen? Natürlich - klar.
> 
> ...



Klar, wegen Steam wird der PC als Spieleplattform immer uninteressanter...
Ich bin ja immer wieder so naiv und denke bei solchen Posts zuerst sie wären ironisch gemeint Aufgrund nicht vorhandener Smileys zur Untermauerung dieser These muss ich aber leider davon ausgehen, dass du den Mist den du verzapfst, wirklich so glaubst...

Steam ist doch eher einer der Gründe warum es dem PC so gut geht wie es im momentan halt geht. Eine vereinheitlichte Plattform, die Social Features bietet, allen Anbietern eine standardisierte Veröffentlichungsbasis bietet, tolle Games zu tollen Preisen anbietet und als zentraler Kopierschutz dient?? 
Definitiv besser als 10 verschiedene Spiele mit 10 verschiedenen Accounts die du von sonstwo runterladen musst und wo du ingame nicht mit Freunden in anderen Games chatten kannst und die nebenbei noch ihren eigenen, vielleicht noch übleren Kopierschutz mitbringen... Klingt das nach ner besseren Alternative? Alles in allem hat Steam schließlich nicht mit Accountbindung angefangen und bietet neben allen anderen Plattformen den Vorteil der Zentralität und zusätzlicher Funktionen sowie sehr guter Stabilität (ganz zu schweigen von den tollen Deals).

Zu dem unteren Abschnitt: Ich denke die von dir beschrieben Situation hatte einfach nur mit Serverproblemen zu tun, allerdings bin ich da auch nicht so der Experte für. Und ansonsten... Was für ein erbärmliches Würstchen muss man den bitte sein um einer Firma und allen ihren Kunden einen solchen Schaden wünschen zu können? 
Nix hier "gut so", das ist für alle Beteiligten nur scheiße und WENN es einen bestimmten Grund hatte dass es Blizzard getroffen hat, dann nur den, dass sie mit Diablo 3 so viel Erfolg hatten und dementsprechend auch viele aktuelle Daten --> lohnendes Hackerziel. 
Wer ehrlich glaubt Blizzards Firmenpolitik führe dazu dass sie Opfer krimineller Aktivitäten werden ist doch echt nicht mehr ganz richtig 
Leute mit ner Einstellung wie deiner sollte man hier echt nicht erlauben, das ist einfach unterste Schublade...


----------



## onaccdesaster (11. August 2012)

@Corsa500: Zeig mir mal wo Steam "gute Preise" hat? Gesalzene Preise mag da eher zutreffen! Habe aktuell Endless Space und Legends of Pegasus verglichen und Steam ist bei Beiden 5 Euro teurer obwohl man es als Download erhält und somit keine Verpackung und DVD in der Hand hat!

Legends of Pegasus ist seit gestern erhältlich und soll ganz schön verbugt sein! Was macht ein Spieler jetzt der es zurückgeben möchte? Die Packung ist geöffnet wenn man es als Boxed gekauft hat und das Spiel ist auch noch mit dem Steam-Konto verknüpft! Dieser ganze Online- und Accountzwang ist nur Profitgier und für die Publisher gut! Wer hat denn den Schaden durch Hacks? Die Spieler! Blizzard + Co werden den gehackten Spielern keinen Schadensersatz leisten außer villeicht ein Statement wie: "Tut uns leid aber wir werden ein größeres Augenmerk auf die Sicherheit werfen".
Die Spieler stellen Ihre Daten öffentlich aus denn das akzeptieren sie mit bestätigen der EULA. Dadurch ist die Gefahr nicht mehr minimal wenn man kein DRM-Spiel hat sondern sie ist ständig da! Auf Social-Network wie es Steam oder Battle.net hat kann ich gut verzichten denn ich habe es in den ganzen Jahren die ich spiele nicht genutzt! Der DRM hat nur Nachteile für uns Spieler gebracht! Vom Spielen selbst und finanziell !!

Mittlerweile hat mich diese ganze Entwicklung in der Spiele-Branche dazu gebracht das mir mein Hobby kein Spass mehr macht und das nach 24 Jahren! Wenn diese Branche auf mich verzichten kann kann ich auch gut auf diese Verzichten und spare sogar eine Menge Geld! Keine Spiele mehr, kein neuer PC und Konsole!
Danke ihr Publisher


----------



## shippy74 (11. August 2012)

Ich hab kein Mitleid, weder mit Blizzard noch mit den Kunden, das ist halt das Risiko das man eingehen will oder muss wenn man seine Daten "freiwillig" an dritte weiter gibt. Die Gefahr ist ja nicht neu und jeder weiß das sowas passieren kann. Klar ist es ärgerlich,aber wenn man bereitwillig seine Daten an unzählige Firmen geben muss,darf man sich nicht wundern wenn ein paar "Verbrecher" diese haben wollen.
Von mir klaut im Internet keiner Kreditkarten oder hackt nen Account in dem unzählige Spiele gebunden sind. Von daher lässt mich das immer kalt, im Gegenteil, irgendwie kommt da immer ein wenig Schadenfreude auf. Nicht weil die Leute Geld oder ihre Spiele verlieren sonder weil sie immer erst nachdenken,wenn was passiert. Würden sich die Spieler mehr Gedanken machen bevor sie so nen Mist unterstützen und Solche Spiele kaufen hätten sie die Probleme nicht. Aber so ist unsere Gesellschaft, alles wird verharmlost und Daten werden im Netz bereitwillig überall Hin geschickt oder Eingegeben und wenn dann was passiert sind alle plötzlich empört. Meiner Meinung nach werden da noch zu wenig Firmen Gehackt und Sachen geklaut, sonst würden sich die Leute nämlich vorher mal mehr Gedanken machen.
Ich hab ein Steam Spiel und ein Origin Spiel , wenn die Plattformen jemand hackt kann er meine Keys samt Account gerne behalten. Ich frage mich bis Heute wo der Sinn sein soll das ich meine Daten an eine Spiele Firma geben muss, ich kenn keinen der ein Spiel bekommen hat das genau auf ihn zugeschnitten ist. Die Nutzen ihre Kunden schamlos aus und diese finden das auch noch super, nur weil sie ne Freundschaftsliste oder Spielzeit Statistik bekommen die man mit XFire schon vor 20 Jahren ohne jedes Daten Risiko hatte....


----------



## Corsa500 (11. August 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> @Corsa500: Zeig mir mal wo Steam "gute Preise" hat? Gesalzene Preise mag da eher zutreffen! Habe aktuell Endless Space und Legends of Pegasus verglichen und Steam ist bei Beiden 5 Euro teurer obwohl man es als Download erhält und somit keine Verpackung und DVD in der Hand hat!
> 
> Legends of Pegasus ist seit gestern erhältlich und soll ganz schön verbugt sein! Was macht ein Spieler jetzt der es zurückgeben möchte? Die Packung ist geöffnet wenn man es als Boxed gekauft hat und das Spiel ist auch noch mit dem Steam-Konto verknüpft! Dieser ganze Online- und Accountzwang ist nur Profitgier und für die Publisher gut! Wer hat denn den Schaden durch Hacks? Die Spieler! Blizzard + Co werden den gehackten Spielern keinen Schadensersatz leisten außer villeicht ein Statement wie: "Tut uns leid aber wir werden ein größeres Augenmerk auf die Sicherheit werfen".
> Die Spieler stellen Ihre Daten öffentlich aus denn das akzeptieren sie mit bestätigen der EULA. Dadurch ist die Gefahr nicht mehr minimal wenn man kein DRM-Spiel hat sondern sie ist ständig da! Auf Social-Network wie es Steam oder Battle.net hat kann ich gut verzichten denn ich habe es in den ganzen Jahren die ich spiele nicht genutzt! Der DRM hat nur Nachteile für uns Spieler gebracht! Vom Spielen selbst und finanziell !!



Mit den guten Preisen bezog ich mich auch eher auf die Deals, es ist ja nicht so dass Steam einfach überall teurer als der Retail-Markt ist... Klar, neuere Titel würde ich mir auch nicht bei Steam holen, aber andererseits fallen Spiele im Handel selten unter 10 Euro bevor sie einfach ganz verschwinden - auf Steam hast du halt jeden Titel der dort verzeichnet ist garantiert erreichbar, auch solche die man gar nicht mehr im Handel bekommt und das dann meist zu einem sehr attraktiven Preis.
Ganz zu schweigen von den bereits erwähnten Sonderaktionen wo man gute, auch aktuelle Spiele, fast schon nachgeworfen bekommt. Das macht es in meinen Augen mehr als wett dass Neu-Spiele bei Steam teurer sind, du bist schließlich nicht gezwungen ALLE deine Spiele über Steam zu kaufen 

Zur Accountbindung: Das sieht halt jeder verschieden, aber ich bezog mich in meinem Post vor allem darauf, dass ich es unsinnig finde, Steam allein für unsere derzeitige Entwicklungen in diesem Bereich verantwortlich zu machen (wie von einem anderen User geschrieben). Und wie gesagt: Hättest du lieber 10 verschiedene Accounts an die du deine Spiele binden müsstest oder einen zentralen Steam-Account? Bindung haben wir eh mittlerweile überall, da ist mir Steam alles in allem am liebsten...

Und wie du ja selbst sagst, haben die Spieler den größten Schaden immer noch selber, was es mir nur noch unverständlicher macht, wie man Hackerangriffe gutheißen kann (wie hier schon geschehen). Und "wer den Schaden hat" ändert immer noch nichts daran dass Blizzard ganz eindeutig Opfer eines kriminellen Angriffs ist, der auch als nichts anderes angesehen werden sollte!


----------



## N7ghty (11. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Mitleid, weder mit Blizzard noch mit den Kunden, das ist halt das Risiko das man eingehen will oder muss wenn man seine Daten "freiwillig" an dritte weiter gibt. Die Gefahr ist ja nicht neu und jeder weiß das sowas passieren kann. Klar ist es ärgerlich,aber wenn man bereitwillig seine Daten an unzählige Firmen geben muss,darf man sich nicht wundern wenn ein paar "Verbrecher" diese haben wollen.


Lass mich das mal auf eine andere, sehr ähnliche Situation beziehen:
Wenn ich mein Geld zur Bank bringe und die Bank wird gehackt und mein Geld ist weg, dann darf ich mich nicht wundern? Ich weiß also, dass so etwas jedem passieren kann? Du hättest dann auch kein Mitleid mit mir oder der Bank? Das ist dann wohl das Risiko, was ich eingehen will oder muss, wenn ich mein Geld "freiwillig" an Dritte weiter gebe?


----------



## shippy74 (11. August 2012)

Wenn du dein Geld auf die Bank bringst und dort das Geld gestohlen wird dann ist DEIN Geld nicht weg, da es Versichert ist, hast du ne Versicherung für deine Spiele/ Items ?? Würde mich wundern wenn ja, wäre das nämlich so dann gäbe es da mit Sicherheit weniger Risiko. Aber wenn der Hersteller nix verlieren kann, warum soll er sich dann nen Kopf machen um deine Sicherheit.
Vielleicht solltest du dich mal informieren für was deine Bank alles haftet, dann wüsstest du auch warum die Millionen in die Sicherheit Investieren. 
PS: ich hab auch keine Mitleid mit den Leuten die ihr Geld an der Börse verzocken weil sie den Hals nicht voll bekommen,das ist der Preis den man Zahlt wenn man nie genug bekommt.


----------



## N7ghty (11. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Geld auf die Bank bringst und dort das Geld gestohlen wird dann ist DEIN Geld nicht weg, da es Versichert ist, hast du ne Versicherung für deine Spiele/ Items ?? Würde mich wundern wenn ja, wäre das nämlich so dann gäbe es da mit Sicherheit weniger Risiko. Aber wenn der Hersteller nix verlieren kann, warum soll er sich dann nen Kopf machen um deine Sicherheit.
> Vielleicht solltest du dich mal informieren für was deine Bank alles haftet, dann wüsstest du auch warum die Millionen in die Sicherheit Investieren.
> PS: ich hab auch keine Mitleid mit den Leuten die ihr Geld an der Börse verzocken weil sie den Hals nicht voll bekommen,das ist der Preis den man Zahlt wenn man nie genug bekommt.


 In Zeiten des Internets gibt man nun mal Daten weiter, wenn man Amazon was einkauft, gibt man auch eine Lieferadresse an. Ist nun mal so. Weiß nicht, was das mit "nie genug bekommen" zu tun hat.


----------



## shippy74 (11. August 2012)

Naja ich würde schon behaupten das es ein Unterschied ist wenn meine Adresse bei Amazon geklaut wird oder ob Finanz Daten oder Spiele keys abhanden kommen, bei letzterem geht es ja schließlich um Kohle. Und da wird von Seiten der Spiele Hersteller wohl nicht genug getan oder man geht leichtfertig damit um. Hätte man diese Accountbindung und die fragwürdigen Shops nicht müsste man sich als Kunde auch keinen Kopf machen.
Letztendlich muß aber jeder selber wissen auf was er sich einlässt, nur braucht sich keiner zu Wundern wenn seine Daten abhanden kommen oder Missbrauch damit betrieben wird. Mir klaut keiner was im Internet, da ich nichts per Kreditkarte kaufe und auch keine Virtuelle Spielsammlung habe.
Ich hab einfach kein Vertrauen in die ganzen Firmen, einzig was ich habe ist Paypal und da ist maximal 10 bis 20 Euro drauf, also ein Betrag den man noch verkraften könnte.

Man sollte sich mal überlegen das die Hacker nur Erfolg haben weil jeder, mehr oder weniger , leichtfertig seine Daten hergibt. Würdet ihr von Anfang an solche Plattformen usw. nicht unterstützen wäre die über Nacht auch wieder weg.  Und je mehr Kunden auf diesen Plattformen unterwegs sind desto interessanter werden sie für kriminelle.


----------



## golani79 (11. August 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> [...]Mir klaut keiner was im Internet, da ich nichts per Kreditkarte kaufe [...]



Kaufst du generell nichts mit Kreditkarte bzw. hast du gar keine oder bezahlst du damit nur im Internet nicht?


----------



## shippy74 (11. August 2012)

Ich bestelle im Internet entweder per Nachnahme, Rechnung oder Paypal, wollte auch mal dieses Guthaben,das man an der Tanke kaufen kann, ausprobieren. Und nein ich hab keine Kreditkarte, möchte ich auch nicht haben. Ich stöbere auch lieber in Geschäften zumal ich es dann auch gleich mitnehmen kann wenn es mir gefällt. Im Internet kauf ich vielleicht 2 oder 3 Artikel im Jahr und das sind dann meist gebrauchte Nintendo Games.
Virtuelle Spiele / gegenstände lehne ich ab, da ich nichts davon halte, wenn ich mir was Kaufen soll ohne einen Gegenstand in der Hand zu haben in Form einer Hülle /DVD oder ähnliches könnte ich mir auch theoretisch eine Schwarzkopie ziehen, ist der gleiche Aufwand nur kostet weniger. Ich denke wenn ich Geld ausgeben soll kann ich auch eine Verpackung / Handbuch und CD /DVD als Gegenleistung verlangen, zumal oft der preis doch gleich ist.

.


----------



## MadWolfMax (27. September 2012)

Hallo Leute. War gestern am 26.09.12 noch in wow bis 15:30 online. Wollt später um 21:00 Uhr Einloggen. Bin aber am Authenticator code gescheitert. Hier die Fehlermeldung vom Netz: 

Authenticator-Code ungültig. 

Unter buffed.de konnte i von der chat-box ablesen das zumindest noch einer das gleiche Problem hat. 

Also was die auch am Spiel geändert haben, es hängt auf jeden Fall auch mit dem Authenticator zusammen.

Falls Ihr von der Redaktion diese hier liest oder ein anderer Leser, fragt bitte nach was Sache ist. I habe versucht den Blizzard Support anzurufen. Von 21:10 Uhr habe i diese x3 mal angerufen & nur die weibliche mail-box erreicht. Diese sind nur bis 22:00 Uhr anwesend. Werde die am Tage noch ein mal versuchen anzurufen.


----------

